#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  foto's fitlink België 17 dec

## moderator

Rigging technisch een nachtmerrie op de onderstaande foto's.
Ik heb het niet opgehangen...maar met plezier de foto's een plekje op mn servertje gegeven, zodat er hier over gediscussieerd kan worden.

Naam van de betreffende companie is bekend, niet relevant voor de discussie, het is niet de bedoeling iemand bij de voeten af te zagen.

Foto's zijn beetje groot, maar naar gelang je er meer ziet zal je met me eens zijn dat ze eigenlijk nog gedetaileerder hadden gemogen.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Tja, de firma is mij bekend ...
Maar even zonder dollen: ik ben helemaal geen riggingspecialist, ik kan takeltjes recht inhangen en correct truss aanpikken, en daar blijft het bij.
Maar heb ik het bij het rechte eind dat hier een conventionele takel als klimtakel wordt gebruikt?

mvg,

----------


## LJ Chris

Toen de constructie waar de DJ opstond boven was, klom er volk op het podium onder de gevlogen constructie.
Dat volk begon aan de constructie te hangen, aan de niet in de zak gelopen takelkettingen te hangen etc...
Wat gebeurde er toen?? Wel ze lieten de constructie gewoonweg terug zakken terwijl er volk onder stond [V][V]
Security kwam toen gelukkig op tijd tussen, maar toch vind ik dat zo dingen helemaal niet kunnen!!
Ik stond versteld wat die firma daar allemaal heeft uitgevreten!  :Frown: 

Weeral een voorbeeld hoe het niet moet, toch weer een bewijs dat er mensen zijn in deze branche die niet weten waar ze mee bezig zijn.
Het idee was er wel, maar de uitvoering liet alle wensen over...

Mvg
Chris

----------


## Funkmaster

Ziet er in ieder geval zeer veilig uit [xx(]

Droom ik dat nu, of hangt die gevlogen constructie scheef??

----------


## tomv

Ik heb de indruk dat daar wel meer scheef hangt [V]

----------


## DjFx

Hangt zeer recht (echt niet)
Zal je maar ff uit je droom helpen  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Holy crazy elephant sh*t
what a bunch of f**kin' lunies.

Nou mod, als jij vindt dat de naam van deze firma niet relevant is... 
dat geldt zeker voor hun verzekeraar als het eenmaal is misgegaan.
Dit is toch echt 'rehearsels for disaster! 
Dit gasten willen graag ook een vermelding in het Guinness-rijtje van "dodelijke slachtoffers bij pop-concert".
Ik krijg toch echt de neiging om eens even te bellen met een inspecteur van de ArbeidsInspectie...
Kun je wel aangeven in welk district van Nederland ze zitten?
Dan kan ik mijn kinderen en neefjes en nichtjes in elk verbieden om ooit naar een feestje te gaan waar deze potentiele publieks-terroristen aan het oefenen zijn.
Of is het soms een Belgische company - uit de eerste reacties op te maken lijkt het daar wel heel sterk op. Dus geen familie meer van mij naar shows, feesten, parties of fuiven in Belgie...?
Dit soort ETA-achtige zotten helpen dus ook het toerisme naar Belgie (Vlanderen of Wallonie?) om zeep. 

Ik denk dat we maar stap voor stap door deze foto's moeten gaan, en ze eens in detail moeten bekijken.
(Er zitten ook vast wel één of twee bij waar niet iets op valt an te merken!)

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Ik denk dat we maar stap voor stap door deze foto's moeten gaan, en ze eens in detail moeten bekijken.
> (Er zitten ook vast wel één of twee bij waar niet iets op valt an te merken!)



dat meen je toch niet??? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

was idd een belgische firma, meerbepaald uit belgisch limburg...

mvg
ronny

----------


## Overdrive

De 13e foto zegt eigenlijk al genoeg [V]

Is er uberhaupt één reeptrek te vinden die WEL met de loodlijn gelijk staat??

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Rigging technische nachtmerrie 1:



*1) Schuine reeptrek!* 
= Verboden in ongeveer alle wet- en regelgeving in de beschaafde wereld t/m Transsylvanië.

Ik heb geen idee wat die zooi bij elkaar weegt, het zal al met al niet zo zwaar zijn..
en dat zal de hersenloze (?) apen (?) die dit hebben ophangen ook meestal wel redden, maar "_de resultaten uit het verleden beiden geen garantie voor de toekomst_"!

*2) Verhoogde kracht:* 
Als dit takeltje eenmaal onder zo'n hoek is getrokken als deze pakweg 45graden, is de kracht op de ketting (en dus ook de truss en het spant!) wel met een factor 1,4 (Wortel-2!) groter geworden dan de puntlast die er vertikaal zou werken.  

*3) Aanslaan op maar 1 of 2 truss-buizen* (?lastig in die pic te zien) 
Door zo'n hele constructie maar op 1 of 2 buizen aan te laten grijpen breng je ook alle krachten geconcentreerd op dat ene plekje = groter bezwijkgevaar. Hoe meer buizen je in zo'n geval omslaat hoe beter het gevaar wordt weggenomen in geval van bezwijken van 1 ervan.

*4) Gebruik van polyester stroppen ('spansets')* in de buurt van hittebronnen, en dan geen safety ernaast... 
Dat gaat "10 jaar" lang goed, maar in het "11e" gaat het een keer fout - hoe lang is deze company al aktief? [} :Smile: ] 

Mijn oplossing zou zijn geweest:
Een stukje truss (ca. 3m?) dat oversteekt tussen de twee driehoekzijdes en loodrecht onder de hijsketting uitkomt - dat trussje daar met scaffs bevestigen - dan ligt deze 'draagtruss'ook wat hoger en vormt geen belemmering voor het inknopen van het witte doek.
Verder kom ik niet uit mijn hoofd (als je reageert met citaat zie je
wel de tekst maar niet het plaatje).
Voor de volgende reactie zal ik eerst FF de foto uitprinten.

Vraag aan Chris:
jij bent er geweest begreep ik - kun je een inschatting maken van wat deze hele driehoek-trussstructuur heeft gewogen inclusief spots enz.

Deze vraag geldt eigenlijk voor iedereen:
wat zouden al die verschillende pods en die DJ-booth gewogen hebben?
Ik ben niet zo goed in 'zwiep-spot-herkenning'.

----------


## G-LiTe

Ik meen aan de constructie de firma in kwestie ook te herkennen.
Deze constructie heeft hier nml. vorige week de ganse week buiten op hun parking gestaan, hier paar 100m verder op industrieterrein  :Smile: 

Iedereen heeft het hier maar over de zeer abominabel uitgevoerde aanslagmethodes van de trussen en het schuin hijsen. Maar ik stel me vooral ten eerste de belasting in vraag. Moet zeggen dat ik de Fitlink alleen maar van naam ken. (Ben nooit actief geweest in het Belgisch Limburgs party-milieu), maar als ik de locatie beoordeel op de foto's en de span(jes) zie en het dak van golfplaat dan stel ik me vragen bij het overschrijden van de toegelaten belastingen. Nu ik heb niet de juiste afmetingen om eens een voorzichtige afschatting te kunnen maken van de mogelijke last. Maar ik heb mijn twijfels.
2 personen (al of niet springend/bewegend), een hele DB-set, de trussconstructie op zichzelf, tzijn een paar kilootjes.

Greetz.
G-LiTe

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> was idd een belgische firma, meerbepaald uit belgisch limburg...



volgens mij weten heel veel van onze Belgische forum-mensen precies om welke firma het gaat.
Maar vanwaar die angst om een naam te noemen? De 'intitialen' gebruiken mag ook bij verdachten. 
Trouwens dit zijn geen verdachten meer want de foto's vormen het "wettelijk en overtuigend bewijs".
Of is die company soms een hobby-project van een van de leden van de Belgische koninklijke familie. 
Dan begrijp ik de stilte, want in Nederland krijgen we ook altijd meteen praat-kramp als het hier om de Nationale Poppenkast gaat. 
Zal bij jullie dus ook wel zo zijn. De "Koninklijke Drive-In" dus, ofzoiets?

Overigens moet ik ze ook wel een beetje dankbaar zijn want zulk soort *cursusmateriaal om te laten zien hoe het niet moet*, durf ik zelf niet eens te bouwen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Rigging technische nachtmerrie, nr 2:



hangt daar nou een hoepeltje (?) opgehangen aan de roosters onder de TL-bakken...?
De rest is lastig te beoordelen, maar wat is dat voor ding die hoepel-ring?

----------


## axs

Ook even van mij een reactie...

Ik ben er ook een kijkje gaan nemen na een sms van iemand.

mijn vaststellingen :

[list][*] schuine reeptrek onder &gt; 45° [*] kettingen van de motortakels vrij bereikbaar en hebben tijdens de avond zelfs als 'schommel' gedient voor een aantal bezoekers[*]een DJ platform dat meer dan genoeg stof tot nadenken geeft  [*] de hoepels opgehangen aan de bekabeling zelf -&gt; met een kleine sprong kon je ze makkelijk vastnemen, kabeltje overtrekken en je zelf herladen met 220V. Tevens hingen ze op sommige punten op aan de TL-behuizing en andere hingen binnen het bewegingsveld van de heads -&gt; enkele hoepels zwiepten vrolijk mee heen en weer[*]versperde nooduitgang, ingang was zodanig smal gemaakt en verkleind door een constructie ervoor te plaatsen. Deze weg dient normaal ook als nooduitgang. Buiten stond een bestelwagen ook voor de nooduitgang geparkeerd[*]Eveneens aan de ingang scheen een laser recht in het aangezicht. Deze stond op 2m hoogte en was een zwaar type!)

[*] en verder... 2000 partiepeoples die werden blootgesteld aan dit gevaar

Firma is idd erg bekend hier in de provincie en heeft zoals Geert al aanhaalde hun magazijn recht tegen over dat van Geert zijn werkgever :Wink: 

[/list]


Een andere zeer grote fout die er gebeurd is, is het gebrek aan verantwoordelijkheidszin.
Bepaald moment staan er mensen onder het platform (al was die area afgezet met nadar) en laat de 'ahum' operator het platform zakken.
En ja, hij had een clear view tot het platform!
VERANTWOORDELIJKHEIDSZIN ontbrak gewoon volledig bij deze persoon.
ONVERGEEFLIJKE FOUT indien er iets mis moest lopen!!!

----------


## Pulse

Ik was er gisteren ook samen met Chris en ronny.
Jammergenoeg zijn dit soort rigging taferelen dagelijkse kost hier in de buurt (Belgische Limburg)

Waarom zo raadselachtig doen over de firma eigenlijk als er op 1 van de foto's hun reclamebord zo mooi staat te blinken  :Big Grin:

----------


## JanJanssen

http://www.proximedia.com/local/03013587/index.html

Dat is hem dan,...

----------


## rinus bakker

Dank je wel Jan:
Name and Shame, dat is het credo dat de Nederlandse ArbeidsInspectie wil gaan voeren.

"Het ontstaan van *ESS* ... 19 jaar geleden startte *Carlo Bammens* als amateur-dj voor privé-feestjes."
Ik zal nooit ontkennen dat ik in de eerste jaren ook wel eens gegokt heb - en zwetend wakker ben geworden over een komende klus: "zij die nooit gecowboyd hebben werpen de eerste steen". 

Maar op basis van deze plaatjes en de vele reacties,
kan ik met een gerust hart stellen dat die meneer Carlo Bammens en zijn ESS in die 19 jaar het amateur niveau absoluut niet ontstegen zijn! 
Dan zullen ze ook wel amateur prijzen moeten rekenen - al zal Carlo vast geen 'amateur automobiel' meer rijden!

Wel jammer dat het Belgie is, nu kan ik geen gebuik maken van de kliklijn van de ArbeidsInspectie voor het aangeven van dit soort economische delicten.  
Komen deze mensen (?) die 'poging tot doodslag' in hun werkopdracht hebben staan ook wel eens in Nederland? Alle tips zijn welkom!

----------


## Upgrading your system

Van hun site geplukt (mag eigelijk niet zomaar, maar ik geloof niet dat ik me bij zo'n bedrijf strikt aan de regels hoef te houden)





> citaate verhuurafdeling beschikt over een uitgebreid gamma van uitstekend onderhouden professioneel materiaal dat op ieder moment voldoet aan de gestelde veiligheidsnormen.



Geweldig, ik galoof dat we alleen het Gamma in hun inleiding serieus hoeven te nemen, want klussers zijn het zeker.[xx(]

Verder, mijn complimenten voor de foto's, dit is tenminste iets waar we allemaal eens goed naar kunnen kijken en leren hoe het wel had moeten zijn. 

Zoals al eerder gezegd door Pulse:





> citaat:Jammergenoeg zijn dit soort rigging taferelen dagelijkse kost hier in de buurt (Belgische Limburg)



hoe denk je dat dit komt?? Zijn de bedrijven daar niet in staat dit op een goede manier te plaatsen, hebben ze hiertoe de kennis niet of waar kan zoiets aan liggen?? 

Omdat ik moet zeggen dat je hier (Z-Holland) eigelijk alleen op de echt kleine feestjes dingen ziet die niet helemaal door de beugel kunnen vraag ik me dat dan af. Maar meestal zijn er slechts kleine dingen aan te merken (hoewel er helaas ook wel uitschieters zijn) 
[V]

Rinus, ga door met de uitleg, hoewel we allemaal wel zien wat er niet klopt ben ik erg benieuwd wat naar jou idee de beste remedie zou zijn voor ieder betrefend probleem. 
'Je bent nooit te oud om te leren en als je denkt dat je alles weet dan ben je verkeerd bezig', en dat geldt ook voor mij SO BRING IT ON!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Rigging technische nachtmerrie  nr3:



*A) Een gehesen DJ booth -* 
Ik heb geen idee van het totale gewicht ervan ...?
1) *de trussconstructie* opgebouwd uit Prolyte-materiaal (?) dat beweren ze in elk geval op die ESS-site...
(=H?-hoop ik toch, en geen X)30V cirkel van 4(?)m-diameter, 
met ingezette "dubbel-T-stukken" en een interne kruisligger als 'vloerdrager'... 
+ 4x 'knik-truss decor-arm' van pakweg 5-6m totale lengte?
+ allerlei laddertruss in V-vormen rondom en in 8-hoek boven de DJ...
2) *wat weegt zo'n discobar + apparatuur?* Ik kan hier zeker wel "wat" hulp gebruiken! [:I] 
3) Herkent iemand *die (zwiep-)spots en weet het gewicht* ervan?
4) Zijn dat een soort kleurenTL's boven die DJ? Wat wegen ze? 
Kan ik de gok wagen met -alles bij elkaar- niet meer dan 30kg?? 
5) 1 x DJ + 1 technieker (?). We rekenen in termen van de ArbeidsInspectie en de Euronorm voor hangsteigers (EN 8010) per persoon (=arbeider met gereedschap=) 100kg statische last! 
En omdat ze vast wel zullen meebewegen met de beat - verdubbelen we dat voor het berekenen van de totale statische belasting).....
dat is dus voor de boys al 400kg rekenbelasting.

*B) De kettingen van die klimtakels* (het zijn Viciney's dat is een Spaans merk) staan *in schuine reeptrek*


De dode parten van de kettingen hangen naast de kettingzakken. 
Logisch: die kettingzakken liggen in de truss, maar dat slaat natuurlijk nergens op, als je zo schuin gaat hijsen. 
Het dode part volgt de richting van de zwaartekracht en volgt niet 'de hoop of wens' van deze _denk-beperkten_.





Lekker klieren met het dode part van de kettingen....
Ze hadden er eigenlijk (in het kader van een goede risico-analyse) een knoop in moeten leggen!

Tot zover dan maar weer - eerst maar eens wat hulp voo ik hierover verder ga!

----------


## Poelmans

Maar das zeker nie de eerste keer da ik zo een dingen zag bij die firma: in mijn thuisdorp hadden ze ook een fuif voorzien van licht & geluid: eveneens onder 45 graden getakeld. Iemand die de grondbeginselen van mechanica doorheeft weet da zoiets veel te veel krachten laat resulteren op de ketting zelf EN op de horizontale spanten van de staalconstructie...

Geluidssets van dap audio in een zaal van 1500 man zijn trouwens ook zeer professioneel  :Big Grin: 

Maar je mag zeker niet alle verhuurders in belgisch limburg niet over dezelfde kam scheren. Ok dit is een vrij grote verhuurder, maar je ziet dat hij goedkoper materiaal verhuurd met bijhorende goekopere prijs &gt; veel chiroverenigingen en dergelijke verkiezen hen boven duurdere professionals. Er zijn andere grote verhuurfirmas waar ik zulke taferelen nooit zie of zal zien

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik neem even aan dat het laatste deel van je post als reactie op die van mij bedoeld is,
Natuurlijk snap ik wel dat er ook goede firma's zijn in belgië (we zijn de mopjes over belgen en Nederlanders wel een beetje ontgroeid zou ik zo zeggen. 

Toch wordt er door een andere poster letterlijk beweerd dat "dit soort riggingtaferelen dagelijkse kost is in belgisch limburg" hoe moet ik dat dan opvatten?? zijn er een aantal grote jongens die dit soort 'massamoord werktuigen' neerhangen of is het alleen deze firma die dit heel erg vaak doet?

Ander verhaal, zal ik deze knutselaars een mailtje sturen met het verzoek of ze het een en ander willen toelichten zodat ze zichzelf ook kunnen verdedigen?? (voor zover dit mogelijk is dan) of stellen we dat soort taferelen hier niet op prijs?

----------


## Poelmans

niet persoonlijk bedoeld als reply hoor  :Wink: 

En over dat 'zo een dingen zie ik wel meer': ESS is net een firma die redelijk veel fuiven doet. de fuiven waar ik tussenj mijn 16 en 19 jaar (voor ik in diepenbeek ging studeren dus) waren 9/10 door hun voorzien. Vandaar dat er nog wel mensen zullen zeggen: dat zien we wel meer. :Wink: 

Ach, uiteindelijk zitten er overal wel piraten die zelfs grotere fuiven doen. Maar die werken dan onder de prijs en krijgen bijgevolg zowat iedere chiro-, sportverenigings-, en studenten-fuif vast. Een reden te meer waarom we zulke mensen aan de schandpaal moeten nagelen: de wereld wordt er veiliger van EN de mensen die weten wat ze doen moeten niet meer zo hard knokken om te overleven...

----------


## Poelmans

nog een punt: die discobar hing aan 4 takels.

stel dat er 1 van de vier niet meetakelt wegens defect of het blokkeersysteem het begeeft: heel je constructie wordt labiel en zal kantelen!

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *Upgrading enz...*
ik denk (cq weet zeker) dat je niet te snel moet beweren dat het qua kennis enz. van verhuurbedrijven in Nederland beter zou zijn dan bij onze Zuiderburen. 
Helaas is dit (gepruts) een probleem dat nog steeds wereldwijd aan de orde is. Ik hoor/weet van dit soort verhalen ook nog geregeld uit bijvoorbeeld D, UK, Bahrein, Zuid-Afrika en de VS. En dan hoor ik natuurlijk ook nog lang niet alles.

En in een ander onderdeel van het J&H-forum blijkt dat ook op de grote klussen in Nederland nog aardig wat aangeknoeid kan worden.   

We 'wachten' eigenlijk gewoon allemaal op het rigging ongeluk met de impact 'a la Roskilde'.
Pas dan zullen er politici wakker worden, en om zich heen gaan tappen - want het is nooit hun schuld, en zullen de inspectie-diensten op hun donder krijgen of op scherp worden gezet.
Pas dan zullen de verzekeraars erachter komen dat er heel wat rand-figuren in deze sector rondlopen met een grote bek of gladde babbel, maar ook niet meer dan dat... en zullen die verzekeraars gaan zeuren over normen en regels... of je er gewoon uitgooien.
En dan zullen er een aantal prutsers keihard door de mand vallen. 
Maar het is toch te erg voor woorden dat het spreekwoord "als het kalf verdronken is dempt men de put" ook bij ons weer geldig zal blijken.

1 ding is zeker: 
Op basis van pure kansberekening zal het ongeluk eerder gebeuren bij een bedrijf als ESS, dan bij serieuze bedrijven.
Maar daarna heeft *iedereen* een jaar of wat een hele hoop gezeur met allerlei soorten van inspectie-shit, want dan komen er ook plotseling totaal onzinnige punten naar voren, waar volgens de letter, de punt en de komma van de Wet niet aan voldaan wordt/kan worden.

2 *Poelmans*
je hebt helemaal gelijk, maar ja wat kost een goedope DJ nou eigenlijk echt.
en publiek dat zo dom is om er onder te staan wordt op deze manier 'biologisch geselecteerd'... 

Darwin rulez! 

2 *axs*
en hoe zit het met het parket - zoals het bij jullie heet - hebben deze prutsers naar aanleiding van dat vorige ongeluk dan geen sancties opgelegd gekregen? en worden ze niet extra in de gaten gehouden...
Dan is er bijna zeker een connectie met de (corrumperende?!) politiek.
Wat dat betreft is het inmiddels wel duidelijk dat de Belgen en Hollanders niet voor elkaar onder doen.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> "Het ontstaan van *ESS* ... 19 jaar geleden startte *Carlo Bammens* als amateur-dj voor privé-feestjes."
> Ik zal nooit ontkennen dat ik in de eerste jaren ook wel eens gegokt heb - en zwetend wakker ben geworden over een komende klus: "zij die nooit gecowboyd hebben werpen de eerste steen". 
> 
> Maar op basis van deze plaatjes en de vele reacties,
> kan ik met een gerust hart stellen dat die meneer Carlo Bammens en zijn ESS in die 19 jaar het amateur niveau absoluut niet ontstegen zijn!



Enkele jaren geleden gebeurde er ook nog wat op een job van ESS wat bij velen hier in Limburg nog wel herinneringen oproept.
Een constructie van deze heren is toen naar beneden gekomen met tot gevolg een 30-tal gewonden.
De oorzaak bleek het ontbreken van enkele outriggers aan de windups....

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 2 *axs*
> en hoe zit het met het parket - zoals het bij jullie heet - hebben deze prutsers naar aanleiding van dat vorige ongeluk dan geen sancties opgelegd gekregen? en worden ze niet extra in de gaten gehouden...



Over de juridische afhandeling van dit ongeluk heb ik momenteel geen verdere informatie. Achteraf is er nog zeer weinig info naar de buitenwereld gestuurd. Maakt me eigenlijk wel nieuwsgierig  :Wink: 

Wat de opvolging van het parket betreft in het algemeen betreft kan ik heel kort zijn. 'Welkom in België... het land waar veel kan en waar nog meer door de vingers wordt gezien'









> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Lekker klieren met het dode part van de kettingen....
> Ze hadden er eigenlijk (in het kader van een goede risico-analyse) een knoop in moeten leggen!



Op de foto lijkt het alsof er gewoon aan de ketting getrokken wordt, maar in realiteit had iemand zich werkelijk omhoog getrokken aan de ketting (hing er dus als het ware aan) en werd heen en weer geduwd door een ander persoon.






> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 2) wat weegt zo'n discobar + apparatuur? Ik kan hier zeker wel "wat" hulp gebruiken! [:I] 
> 3) Herkent iemand die (zwiep-)spots en weet het gewicht ervan
> 4) Zijn dat een soort kleurenTL's boven die DJ? Wat wegen ze? 
> Kan ik de gok wagen met -alles bij elkaar- niet meer dan 30kg??



Even een *schatting* qua gewichten maar denk dat ze aardig in de buurt komen.


2) DB : +/- 20kg (mixer + cd-player + turntables + cases)

3)Waren YPOCS, gewicht rond de 16kg

4)zijn idd een soort van neonbuizen. Van het gewicht heb ik niet echt een idee, maar zal max 1kg per stuk zijn!

Verder vergeten we nog:
- Monitors 'gevlogen' aan de laddertruss: kilootje of 15 per stuk?
- traanplaat rond de DJ-booth : kilo of 30?
- de 4 driehoeken incl ledtubes rond de boot : 10kg per 'driehoek'?
- enkele CD-koffers : ook weer goed voor een 20kg

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

:Big Grin: [8D][:I][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][} :Smile: ] :Wink: [ :Embarrassment: )][B)][8] :Frown: [8)][:0] :Frown: [xx(][|)][:X][^][V][?]

----------


## maarten

"Met onze 15 jaar ervaring kunnen wij u zeker het juiste advies geven: als het ons niet lukt dan lukt het niemand."

als je deze foto's ziet is dit een best pijnlijke EINDzin :-)

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:2) DB : +/- 20kg (mixer + cd-player + turntables + cases)



Als je weet dat 1 SL1200 als rap 15kg weegt...Totale DJ set zit rap op 60kg incl cases

----------


## ronny

De security heeft naar mijn mening ook laat ingegrepen op die fuif. Ik stond tegen de nadar samen met chris en pulse(dieter) toen de constructie naar onder kwam toen daar nog mensen onder stonden.  Er stond iemand dicht bij ons toen op dat podium en hebt die persoon met schreeuwen proberen te waarschuwen, maar goed die man was dronken en had mijn bedoelingen totaal niet door....   maar tis dus pas daarna dat er security is komen opdagen om dat podium vrij te houden...

Maar in eerste instantie wijst het op compleete debieligheid en onverantwoordelijkheid van de kerel die op dat moment de constructie naar onder heeft laten komen toen er dus nog mensen onder die constructie aanwezig waren.

Maar het is idd zo dat dit bedrijf nogal wat onder de prijs durft duiken(jaja tot zelfs de helft van wat andere bedrijven vragen..) en zo veel fuiven afsnoept, maar als dit dan op zo een manier moet gebeuren....

Toch nog even zeggen dat er in belgisch limburg ookwel genoeg bedrijven(bedrijfjes) zijn die het wel fatsoenlijk en goed doen, maar ja ze zijn duurder en dat hebben hier veel mensen( organisaties ) nog niet begrepen...

mvg
ronny

----------


## PhantomX

Goeidag allemaal.

Ik ben LJ en technieker bij de rechtstreekse concurrent van deze firma. En ik kan u verzekeren dat ze stilaan minder en minder opdrachten krijgen. Is alleen maar goed voor ons :-)
Wat op de foto's te zien is, is een fuif van een studentenclub. En dat werkt met een contract voor een gans jaar. (dan krijgen ze een voordeel prijs)  MAARJA, veel voordeel haal je er niet uit hé, zoals je ziet.
Beter iets duurder en tegoei dan....

Deze foto's zijn echt maar een top van de ijsberg. Ge moest ens weten!

Greetz

----------


## ronny

> citaateze foto's zijn echt maar een top van de ijsberg. Ge moest ens weten!



wij willen weten :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ....



mvg
ronny

----------


## rinus bakker

We wachten gewoon nog een paar jaar - het ongeluk komt vanzelf.
En dan blijkt Carlo plots te zijn verdwenen naar zijn huisje in Brazilie?
Het enige wat tegen prutsers te doen is aantonen dat het prutsers zijn met zoveel mogelijk bewijzen.
Tegn prijsconcurentie kunnen we in de westerse wereld niets doen (en terecht!),
maar tegen oneerlijke concurrentie zoals dit - met het tarten van elke regel voor hijsveiligheid - 
moeten we gewoon allemaal blijven knokken. Foto's, feiten en bewijzen verzamelen. 
Als het feiten-dossier dik genoeg is kun je ermee naar de economische rechter.
En dat kunnen best een aantal concurrerende bedrijven samen doen - om de kosten van de advocaat te delen.
Maar het begint met verzamelen van zoveel mogelijk bewijzen, ook die feiten uit het verleden tellen zeker mee! 
- 
of niet meer zeuren en gewoon wachten op het ECHTE ongeluk.

Wat betreft die opgaven voor de DB dat lijkt mij allemaal erg licht ingeschat.... een beetje deksel van een stolpcase weegt toch ook gauw 10kg...? wat voor apparatuur en meuk (CD & platen koffers? mixers? enz enz enz) staat er niet allemaal op/rond/achter die DB.
Ik ga eens kijken of ik met de rest van de info een gewichtenlijstje kan gaan maken.
Heeft iemand enig idee wat er voor vloer er op de trussen was gelegd?
Eerst eens kijken of er nog een mooi volgend plaatje bijzit voor commentaar.

----------


## LJ Chris

Op het onderste kruis van de DJ booth lag een traanplaat.
Die Ypocs wegen toch meer denk ik, schat toch een 20kg..

Greetz
Chris

----------


## ralph

Een Ypoc 250 spot met 2 G-haken en een safetey weegt hier 23 kg...ik reken dus 25 kg per spotje...

Voor de lol heb ik ook ff een volle cd koffer op de weegschaal gezet...18 kg!

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

What's in the name: VetLink.......

----------


## Poelmans

tis FITlink  :Wink:  das ne sporthal waar ook wel fuiven gegeven worden, vandaar de FIT [ :Embarrassment: )]

Een platenkoffer is doorgaans nog wel wat zwaarder dan een CD koffer.

BTW: onder de discobar stonden lege flightkisten als ondersteuning, geen aluminium draagsysteem ofzo, dus dat zat nog wel wat gewicht in de schaal gooien  :Wink: 

tjonge ben benieuwd aan wat een totaalgewicht we gaan komen

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Rigging technische nachtmerrie # 3:
> 
> hier wordt een staalstrop-met-bescherm-slang om de scherpe kanten van het stalen spant gelegd.
> 
> en hier ook - en dat zal verder overal wel zo gebeurd zijn



Waarom zit er zo'n slang om die staalkabel?
Omdat we staalkabels zijn gaan gebruiken om trussen op te pikken waar het gebruik van spansets (polyester) een te groot temperatuursrisico vormt. Polyester mag maximaal 100graden C te verwerken krijgen. Menig spotje heeft een huis of bundel die veel heter is (PAR64-lamp op 20cm = 260 graden!!). Dus gebruiken we dan liever staalkabels.  
Waarom dan die slang erom? Om te voorkomen dat het staal van die kabel insnijdt op een aluminium truss-buis. 
Dat staal van de kabel is pakweg 4a5 keer harder dan het alu van de truss en werkt daarop als een vijl.
En wat is er geen probleem in het geval van het aanslaan van truss:
er zitten aan zo'n ronde buis geen scherpe kanten. 
Een scherpe kant noem je een 'ondergrond' waarbij de afrondingsstraal gelijk is aan de straal van de strop. 
Als dat het geval is verliest de staalkabel ongeveer de helft van zijn sterkte als ie er in een haakse bocht om wordt gelegd.
Een 1cm dikke kabel heeft een straal (r) van 5mm, en moet dus buigen om een ondergrond waarvan de afronding (r) tenmniste 5mm is. 
Ter vergelijking:
De diagonale buisjes van Prolyte-30er truss: r = 8mm.
Standaard flightcase alu-hoeklijn: r = 3mm.
Trussbuis randstaven (die dikke buizen): r = 24 a 25mm.
Stalen wals-profielen: r = 0,5 - 1mm.

En dan komt ie:
Bij de truss bescherm je dus juist de alu-ondergrond,
maar bij stalen spanten moet je niet het spant beschermen maar juist de kabel zelf, vanwege de scherpe r-knik! 
En die slangen helpen dan vrijwel niks, nada, niente, zero, noppes!
Ik heb hier in de loop der jaren heel wat proeftesten mee gedaan.
Zelfs op een mooie ronde buis van 50mm - met een heel groot krachtoverdragend oppervlak is een goede kwaliteit gewapende slang bij een kracht van 1000kgf volkomen verpulverd/weggeperst tussen staalkabel en ondergrond.
De beste (en economisch meeste verantwoorde) vorm van hoekbescherming voor is nog steeds een dik pakket aan veelvuldig opgevouwen jute, vilt of vloertegels. 
Dit hier getuigt van ONKUNDE op het gebied van rigging en het bewust(?) nemen van onnodige risico's.

----------


## Watt Xtra

is er dan geen keuring in belgie? hebben in doetinchem ook altijd een feestje met 2500 pers. is in een sportzaal en dan komt er een architect om te berekenen wat er aan draagvermogen aan het dak mag. Moet er een lijst worden ingeleverd wat er gevlogen wordt en komt diezelfde meneer samen met de brandweer inspecteren. Heb je 1 brandblusser teweinig staan, of is er een bariccade op de nooduitgang weg geplaatst, eerst verbeteren en zorgen dat het in orde is!! anders blijft de deur dicht!!

----------


## LJ Nico Schepers

ik vind het raar dat we nog geen reactie gekregen van de betrokken firma of mensen van deze firma.
ik weet wel zeker dat er hier een paar mensen van deze firma op het forum komen .

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/pop...isplay&id=3513

Dit is de enige die ik zo heb kunnen vinden.

----------


## moderator

Kan me best voorstellen dat ze zich niet graag willen verweren in dit onderwerp.
Wat we op de foto's zien is simpelweg om je ogen uit jke kop te schamen.

In mijn openingsbericht meldt ik ook dat de firma die dit opgehangen heeft niet zo erg van belang is. De fotoos zeggen genoeg...
Meerdere mensen geven ook al aan dat dit niet een op zichzelf staand ding is. De foto's zijn in dit geval zo duidelijk dat het "bewijs"is van slecht werk, wil niet zeggen dat anderen ook niet zulke gevaarlijke capriolen uithalen, vandaar dat ik de firma in casu ondergeschikt aan het belabberede werk vind.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door par-av.nl_
> 
> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/pop...isplay&id=3513
> 
> Dit is de enige die ik zo heb kunnen vinden.



Ben er zeker van dat Kenneth meer uitleg kan geven over deze bewuste klus... We wachten af...

----------


## jo vaes

Zoveel lak aan verantwoordelijkheid heb ik nog nooit gezien. Nu ja, heb ook al eens 180 volt op hun trussen gemeten en van die dingen. Maarja, hier in belgië is de markt gewoon kapot. Naar kwaliteit word er niet meer gekeken. Kwantiteit voor zo weinig mogelijk geld, maar dit is natuurlijk geen excuus voor zo een 'stunten' uit te halen. Het IS GEWOON TRIESTIG !!!!!  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## rinus bakker

nou dan hebben we dus een reactie van Kenneth tegoed,
of misschien ook niet ....

en dan zou hij wat minder van dit soort foute dingen moeten doen
en wat meer (of liever nog: ALLE) tijd aan zijn vriendin moeten besteden, 
want dat is een leuk ding!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> Rigging technische nachtmerrie nr 4:



Over die Viciney takel zal ik niet zeuren, 
tenslotte komen Sangria, Sherry, Tapas, Paella of Seat ook uit Spanje.
Maar helaas is het label (ook na fotosjoppen) onleesbaar 
en ik heb toch de zeer sterke indruk dat dit een halftonner is, aan de grootte van het takelhuis en de afmeting van de kettingschalmen (~5x19mm?) te oordelen.
Dat is nog FF wat verder speuren...

Maar:

1) Er zit daar een *ongewaardeerde (=ongecertificeerde) harpsluiting*, een 'handelsmodel', waarvan elke serieuze rigger zo'n ding een zwiep de gracht in zou geven (als er geen milieuambtenaar staat te kijken)....
Een ding als dit staat in elke hijsboerenfolder beschreven als:
*"NIET GESCHIKT VOOR HIJSDOELEINDEN".*

2) In elke norm over eindverbindingen van staalkabel staat dat er nooit direct achter de talurit-klem aan de kabel gebogen mag worden. Dat is een verzwakt kabelgebied en dient tot ~6 kabeldiameters recht uit de klem te kunnen lopen. 
Maar de heren (Kenneth?) hier wisten dat dus ook niet, en hebben hele lange lussen (zonder kous) aan hun stroppen. De funktie van die lange lus is mij echter niet duidelijk.
één puntje dat (toevallig?) wel klopt: de aanslag zit wel in de vakwerkknoop, en er zit nog net wel een stuk slang tussen steel en trussbuis
Met wat kortere lussen heb je vanzelf meer vrije lengte achter de klemmen, dus kan deze buiging hier vermeden worden.
3) Ik zou me als Interal trussfabrikant lelijk in mijn zak gezeken voelen als je weet dat dit truss van jou is, en op de ESS website staat alleen maar Prolyte vermeld. 
Voor zo'n klant reken je dan ook meteen maar Prolyte prijzen zou ik zeggen!

----------


## Poelmans

de elektrotakels waren idd halftonners: Ik heb het met eigen ogen gezien: stond in grote letters '500kg' aan de andere kant van de takel

grtz

----------


## Poelmans

En onze kenneth was trouwens de persoon die het platform liet zakken terwijl er volk onder de constructie zat  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronny

dan zal die zeker wel niets van zich laten horen hier....[} :Smile: ]

dat het halve tonners takels waren kan ik ook bevestigen. stond er in het groot op aan de andere kant.

maar even een vraagje(rinus[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]): wanneer je die foto van de takel bekijkt zie je dat de ketting tov het huis en dus ook waarschijnlijk het interne loopwerk niet loodrecht staat. dit komt natuurlijk door het schuin takelen. In welke mate heeft dit een nadelige invloed op het interne loopwerk van zo een (elektro)takel?

mvg
ronny

----------


## LichtNichtje

Schandalig!!!

En dan die firma nog opmerkingen geven op onze manier van werken...

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_



Stel u eens hier voor: Zatte mensen, ketting, gaan hieraan hangen/trekken...

Dan kan de constructie een beetje naar beneden komen, meer kracht op de andere, .... *** weet wat er dan gaat gebeuren...

Die mensen hebben geluk dat er niets gebeurd is....

----------


## Full On

Ik had dus ook het geluk om op dit aanwezig te mogen zijn.... en te overleven! :-s
Toen ik vrijdagavond de zaak zo'n beetje begon te bekijken sloeg de paniek ook zo'n beetje toe! Natuurlijk direct naar de camera gegrepen en wat foto's gemaakt (waarvan d'r uiteindelijk maar ééntje gelukt is)

Buiten alle schandalige zaken die hier vernoemd zijn, wil ik dus toch nog ff terugkomen op de cirkels die over de hele zaal hingen.



Het leken mij zo'n soort van lichtdarmen die je met kerstmis nog al eens zien... deze in de een cirkeltje gedraait en opgehangen AAN DE STEKKER!!!
Wie een beetje goed kijkt op de foto ziet dat er geen enkele spraken is van zelf nog maar tape, straps...laat staan safety's!
En natuurlijk.. zoiets werk uitdagend en het zat volk hing dus na een paar uur aan de cirkels met te sleuren waarna ze een mooie troffee hadden en Ess het grote geluk dat er geen gewonden waren gevallen door de rondslingerende begroken draden!

Iedereen is het hier al lang eens.... dit kan gewoon niet! De vraag is alleen: wat ga je er aan doen? En mijn vermoeden is zo'n beetje dat het in de buurt van "totaal niks" gaat liggen. De meeste organisatoren van dit soort feestjes gaat van dit soort wantoestanden niets weten en zich laten bezeiken waar ze bij staan.

Het is wellicht niet zo, maar laat dit een geïsoleerd geval van onkunde zijn en een voorbeeld voor iedereen HOE HET NIET MOET!
Enneuh... die zever over Belgisch Limburg waar dit vaker gebeurt: zever in pakskes!!! prutsers vind je overal (jammer genoeg)

----------


## Diedel

@ Rinus:

hoever ben je met je lijstje van gewichten? wil geen dubbel werk doen ( :Big Grin: ) maar wil hier wel eens aan gaan rekenen en wat leueke getalletjes tevoorschijn toveren... Kan jij mij wat jij al hebt mailen/posten etc??

Groeten,

Diederik

PS: in hoeverre moet je hier eigenlijk nog aan rekenen om te weten dat het niet klopt?  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *Diedel*,
heel eerlijk: nog niet aan begonnen om dat overzicht te maken...
soms lopen er teveel dingen tegelijk door elkaar... 
en daarnaast moet er ook af en toe nog eens "brood op de plank!"
(En ik hoop stiekum dat er nog mensen zijn met aanvullingen/verbeteringen op die discobar gewichten.)
De truss en spots, daar kom ik nu vast wel uit en de tranenplaat zit ook wel ergens in mijn archief. 
Maar "die vracht" die deze DJ allemaal om zich heen heeft staan behoort zeker niet tot mijn parate kennis 
(ik weet ook niet zomaar wat een drumstel weegt, of een pauk, of keyboardstack, line-array of baritonsax.... 
en dus ook niet die goede schatting van die betreffende DB op die pics....)
Daarvoor heb ik echt alle hulp nodig van de terzake kundige mensen van de J&H forums.... 
Die eerste weging van die ene CD-koffer door Ralph was maar net het begin... 
Wie helpt mij wat dat betreft nog verder? 
[Alleen serieuze reacties worden ter harte genomen....]

----------


## Roland

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Full On_
> Het leken mij zo'n soort van lichtdarmen die je met kerstmis nog al eens zien... deze in de een cirkeltje gedraait en opgehangen AAN DE STEKKER!!!



Denk ook dat ik mijn truss maar eens ga verkopen en ga investeren in verdeelblokjes ed. Kijken of mijn kopjes ook zo blijven hangen. :Big Grin:

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Roland_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Full On_
> ...



is in ieder geval goeiekoper als trussen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: die foto van full-on is die niet rijp voor "hall of shame" ?? [?]

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *LichtNichtje*,
dan moet je nog even kijken wat de forum-gedachte is achter de 'Hall of Shame'.
De heren van ESS zijn natuurlijk van harte uitgenodigd om die daar zelf in te plaatsen.
Hier in dit topic hanteren we de nieuw aangekondigde 'policy' van de ArbeidsInspectie in Nederland: dat is "Name & Shame". 
Ik heb de foto's van die 'space-booth' gefotosjopt zodat ik meer details kan zien, 
en zal eens een spread-sheetje met gewichten gaan maken.

----------


## ronny

hoi rinus, ik had aan het begin van deze pagina nog een vraag gesteld ivm die elektrotakels...  Zou je daar eens je deskundige mening/ervaring over willen uitspreken.. :Wink: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## rinus bakker

Dit is de poging die ik gedaan heb kwa gewichten: 

ESS Fitlink - Space ship DJ-booth					
TRUSS					
trusscirkel - 4?m				totaal	
	3,1416	4	5,5	        69,12 	                69 
truss-vloer-kruis	aantal	lengte	gewicht		
kruis "C 016"	1	1,4	5,5	          7,70 	
1m recht	4	1	5,5	        22,00 	
0,5m recht	4	0,6	5,5	        13,20 	
4-way "C 020"	4	1,4	5,5	        30,80 	
spacer-set	4	4	0,5	          8,00 	
				        81,70 	                82 
truss-knik-armen					
1m recht	4	1	5,5	        22,00 	
45 grad hoek	4	1,7	5,5	        37,40 	
135 graden hoek	8	1	5,5	        44,00 	
				      103,40 	              103 
laddertruss					
dakje	1	1	10	        10,00 	
steunbuizen+scaffs	8	1	3	        24,00 	
decor-V-driehoeken 	4	1	6	        24,00 	
				        58,00 	                58 
			TRUSS-TOTAAL		              312 
DJ_BOOTH					
5-tranen plaat 2,5-4 (+ 12mmhout?)					
vloer	2,5	2,5	16	100	
wanden 	4	2,5	16	160	
2 man	2	2	80	320	
CD-cases	3	1	13	39	
speel&mix-apparatuur	1	4	12	48	
Speakers	2	1	25	50	
amp	1	1	15	15	
				732	732
Spots					
YMOC	8	1	25	200	
FL-lampen	24	1	1	24	
dimmers/voeding enz	1	1	25	25	
				249	249
			BOOTH+TRUSS TOTAAL=         1.293 kg 

Ik laat hem even zo staan in de hoop dat er misschien verbeteringen 
of aanvullingen op zijn aan te brengen, 
voordat we hier verder weer conclusies aan gaan verbinden. 

Oeps ---- 
dat ziet er heel anders uit dan het uit excel en word geladen lijstje...

El Digibeto Gigantioso

----------


## Upgrading your system

geplaatst door Rinus: 




> citaat:2 LichtNichtje,
> dan moet je nog even kijken wat de forum-gedachte is achter de 'Hall of Shame'.
> De heren van ESS zijn natuurlijk van harte uitgenodigd om die daar zelf in te plaatsen.



Ik denk dat als iedereen waarvan hier de fouten zijn besproken al hun foto's waaraan iets rammelt in de hall of shame zou gaan posten De Heren J&H maar eens uit moetten gaan kijken naar een andere (lees grotere) webserver. Ik doe nu ongeveer anderhalf jaar mee op dit forum en zoveel puin als hier al niet is besproken (buiten alle goede dingen natuurlijk) zou niet in dit forum passen denk ik.

want je gaat mij niet vertellen dat een firma die zulke fouten maakt dit toevallig maar 1 malig doet.
en als je dan ook nog eens nagaat dat wij alleen het topje van de ijsberg bespreken op het gebied van rigging, simpel door gebrek aan foto's of getuign van dit vandalisme dan zou je je als verhuurder of rigger toch aangekeken op straat moeten voelen?[xx(] 

er gaat in deze branche zoveel fout dat het soms lijkt of er niemand is die het nog wel kan. :Big Grin:  het is wat cru beschreven, maar je zou het toch bijna gaan denken :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *ronny*,

als je goed naar die foto kijkt zal je zien dat de trekkracht in de ketting 
het takelhuis in een rechte lijn zal trekken tussen de takel-kettinginvoer & de "harpsluiting".
Alleen zie je ook dat de in/uitlopende ketting niet door het geleide wiel gaat. 
Daardoor kan zich een gedraaide schalm makkelijker vastlopen in de kettinginvoer 
of achter het geleidewiel-asje.....
Wat me ook verbaast is dat het dode einde van de ketting los in die kettingzak ligt, en niet is terugverbonden aan de takel of de truss....
Dat betekent dat die mafketels op de vloer die op die ene foto met die lange kettinglus speelden,
dat uiteinde (- met een stop-blok eraan? -)ook per ongeluk uit die zak hadden kunnen trekken,
en dan een zwiep ketting van een meter of 4 a 5 met (een blok van een halve kilo eraan?) 
voor hun gezicht hadden kunnen krijgen? 
Risico analyse is een woord dat bij ESS niet voorkomt!

Maar denk ook eens na over het omhoog hijsen (of laten zakken) en 
daarmee de verandering in de hoek van de ketting met de loodlijn...
en 
... dus ook de verandering in de 'stand' van de steelsbaskets om spant en truss...
wat zou het effect zijn dat daar optreden zal ?
Ik denk dat ik die acht staalkabels ook nu nog zou kunnen aanwijzen in hun verhuurvoorraad.
(Als ze dit niet op al hun klussen doen uiteraard ... want dan ziet alles er even beroerd uit 
of ze deze 8 niet meteen hebben weggegooid, maar dat betwijfel ik)...

----------


## Poelmans

rinus: ik was even aant denken over het totaalgewicht en de hoek, en stel dan dat een van de takels niet meetakelt:

dus volgens jou berekening (en dat was mijn los-uit-de-botten schatting ook  :Big Grin: ) is de constructie ruwweg 1,2 ton. en de takels staan onder een hoek. Ik weet nu niet wat de hoek was van de takels, maar stel dat ie meer dan 37 graden is? Dan zal de totaalkracht in de kettingen overeenkomen met net iets meer dan 1500 kg.
Op zich geen probleem: 4x500 is nog altijd maar 2000. En stel nu dat er een van de takels defect is om een of andere reden (bijvoorbeeld dat de ketting vastloopt door da wieltje [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]) dan staat er zoiezo 1 van de 4 kettingen slap en zitten de resterende takels over hun gewicht... (zullen niet breken hoor, maar hier zijn ze nie op gekeurd)

Klopt die redenering? of ben ik volledig onzin uit mijn botten aan het rammen?
Je gewichten lijken me te kloppen trouwens, alleen ben je de flightkisten waarop alle apparatuur in de booth stond vergeten.

----------


## luc2366

ESS, dat is 2 Work-liften met 10 mtr truss, 2 strobo's 1500W, 12 218-scans, 16 p-64 incl dimmers, sturing, discobar én LJ voor 300... wie doet 't voor minder ???
Idd ZEER chiro/scouts-gericht  :Wink:

----------


## Poelmans

en allemaal op 2 liften e!!!! ;D de truss zal je als het ware toelachen [8D]

----------


## zjeten

hugg!!!
300 euro???
ik ben goedkoop maar das nog echt wel veel goedkoper ze!!
die mannen zijn zot
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## rinus bakker

Sweet gents .....
Zullen we die prijzen-discussie over ESS in een ander forum voortzetten?
De enige manier waarop prutsers als dit, aan het werk kunnen zijn is door te concureren op prijs. 
Elke andere concurentie-overweging zullen ze subiet verliezen.
Dus die details doen er hier niet zo toe. 
Je zult moeten aantonen dat ze domweg gevaarlijk zijn!

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *Poelmans*,
je zit in de goede richting te denken, 
maar voordat we die kant verder oplopen, 
zou ik het toch prettig vinden als we de juiste inschatting van de gewichten ook allemaal kunnen beamen.

2 *Iedereen!*
Ik kwam op 1293 kg 
+ daarbij zouden drie f.c.-deksels a 20(?) kg komen...
Tussenstand 1353kg....
Ja en die takeltjes wegen ook zo'n kleine 50kg/stuk.... Aan het dak hangt ~ 1550kg.
Per takel rekenen we (nu nog even) 1353/4. Dat is dus 338,25kg/punt.
Voer eens even de mechanische wijsheid in dat "een tafel altijd op 3 poten staat".
Dan wordt het verhaal al heel anders....
En dan hebben we de kettingen ook nog onder een hoek staan.... 
Wie weet de hoek van die kettingen met de loodlijn?
of de hijshoogte(s) of de h.o.h afstanden van de spanten en de hoogte ervan....
of het liefst wie weet dit allemaal?

Ik zit zelf nog een beetje met mijn tranenplaat...van die DJbooth. 
Ik ben uitgegaan van 2,5mm dikke plaat (~7kg/m²) aan een zijde aangebracht op 10a12mm dikke multiplex (~9kg/m²).
Maar kan iemand me bevestigen in die aanname... 
Of is de tranen-plaatconstructie heel anders opgebouwd?
Zo'n 10-12mm dikke plaat is als vloerplaat echt niet overdreven...
Hoe/wat voor hoek-verbindingsranden zitten er tussen die platen?
En zat er ook een bovenblad op - hoe groot/breed is dat? Hoe werd dat afgesteund.

En dan nog eentje .... 
ik kan op geen enkele pic ontdekken hoe die booth vast zat op die truss.
Staat die er gewoon los op ?? 
en de alu-op-alu wrijvingsvlakken moeten het werk maar doen? ? ? ?

----------


## sss

hoogte van de spanten in 't middenpunt is 7m loopt af tot ongeveer 6.5m, de afstand tussen de spanten is 5m.

PS : Heb daar een vaste reclamesticker hangen, effe blij dat er een backdropje voor hing!

----------


## ronny

aha sss reageerd ook :Big Grin: .  vond het al raar, want jullie zijn zo een beetje de vaste leverancier van licht en geluid voor de fitlink en zeker als het iets met studentenfuiven te maken heeft. Maargoed de prijs zal wel weer de doorslaggevende rede geweest zijn....

mvg
ronny

----------


## sss

yep

----------


## Poelmans

die alu platen die lagen er volgens mij idd los op. Voor zover ik gezien heb was er geen enkele klem of dergelijke te zien

----------


## R. den Ridder

Nou  rinus, ben een milieuambtenaar, maar van mij mag je hun hele truss in de sloot gooien hoor, geen problemen mee, vermits de coating tegen lasspetters er goed afgewassen is  :-)

wat een knutsels zeg, op Shrapheap bouwen ze ze slechter, maar die alternatieve outriggers aan de DJ booth waar de heads aanhangen, hou zit het met de spanning die hier op komt? als de dj booth beweegt zullen deze vanwege hun arm toch nog veel meer kracht te verduren krijgen?

----------


## Poelmans

da zal nog wel meevallen denk ik

SSS: yo Raf  :Wink:

----------


## LJ Chris

Hier een onduidelijke GSM foto van het onderstel van de constructie: 


Het zwarte vlak dat je ziet op het kruis is dus de traanplaat, die volgens mij NIET vaststond.

Greetz
Chris

----------


## rinus bakker

2 LJ Chris,
jammer dat die pic zo vaag is (- dan is er ook niets te zien aan verbindings- of hoeklijnsystemen....)

Dus die booth stond los op de trussen..........
Hoe scheef mag je truss dan hangen voordat ie schuift.
Deze mannen maken van elke klus kennlijk een soort experiment. 
(Niet alleen met pogingen tot doodslag, maar ook met pogingen tot zelfmoord)
_"Your Honour, I'll rest my case"._

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> .... maar die alternatieve outriggers aan de DJ booth waar de heads aanhangen, hou zit het met de spanning die hier op komt? als de dj booth beweegt zullen deze vanwege hun arm toch nog veel meer kracht te verduren krijgen?



da's een goeie, Ralph...
daar had ik me in al mijn verbazing totaal nog niet mee beziggehouden.
- uitkragingslengte ~3,5m?
- eigengewicht (Q ~20kg) + YPOC (P op uiteinde ~25kg)
- rekenfactor voor dynamische last (door start-stop-schok=trilling/beweging)= 2.
Ik denk dat het wel meevalt met Prolyte H30V in het achterhoofd, 
maar heb geen idee welk type Interal er hier in de constructie zit en evenmin hun rekengevens ....

----------


## Markje

Als ik naar het T-stuk kijk in de DJ-booth, foto 3 en 4 lijkt het mij
Eurotruss of -compatibele truss te zijn. Dit deel is namelijk maar 50 cm breed, op het 
eerste oog. Foto met de takel, zie je 2 ringen net boven de pen. Ik gok tsjechisch.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *Markje*
kun je een beetje lijn in jouw betoog brengen?
Dat van dat Eurotruss - compatibele klopt wel (~ 'FD34' dus), 
maar bedoel je dat er naast de Nederlandse fabrikant Interal 
ook een Czechische trussfabrikant is die twee ringen op zijn koppelingen zet?
Heb je een naam, merk of type? 
Dat wordt lastig zoeken en herkennen als er meer 2-ringers zijn!


Overigens 
- wat betreft het totaal gewicht:
Bij nader pics bekijken blijkt dat de YPOCs aan het eind van die truss-armen zitten gemonteerd op baseplates.
Er komt dus nog (4x~3)=12kg bij het totale gewicht bij.

----------


## LJ Nico Schepers

ik ben eigelijk nog steeds nieuwsgierig naar een reactie van de betrokken firma....

----------


## rinus bakker

Je bent vast niet de enige....

----------


## Overdrive

Als ik het zo bekijk is het Stagetools truss. Of ook wel Global:

Ook 50cm...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> Als ik het zo bekijk is het Stagetools truss. Of ook wel Global:
> Ook 50cm...



Jez*s Overdrive,

ga een een rondje lang de wereld van de 30-vierkante conische koppelings truss-fabrikanten.... 
Dat zijn er inmidels zeker 40.
Dan kun je een plaatje als dit nog zeker 30 keer linken van steeds een ander merk. En ook allemaal zijn ze 50cm.... voor een 30-er truss.

Heeft Global = StageTools = Harasco ook al twee ringen op hun koppeling?
Er zijn ook nog fabrikanten die hun eigen 'B-merk' op de markt brengen, of het 'huismerk' van een grote L&G-verhuur/verkoop-firma produceren.
Daar is op zich niks tegen, gebeurd ook volop in de hijswerktuigen-wereld, maar dan wel altijd met een CE, ID & de sterkte(tabellen) gegevens.

Het wordt tijd dat we daar eens duidelijkheid in krijgen op dezelfde manier als voor de andere hijswerktuigen en gereedschappen geldt:
*Verplichte CE-markering met merk+type+belastbaarheid op elke individueel geleverde sectie voor 'al die glimmende rommel'!*
Ik ga hem weer eens in de NEN-groep gooien.

----------


## Overdrive

Ja die heeft ook de dubbele ringen. En uitgaande op de dikte van de buis, de spijltjes dikte en de kleur (lees: factor glim) dacht ik dat het stagetools was.

Kan het natuurlijk enorm naast zitten [8D]

----------


## Markje

2 Rinus,

even uit het blote hoofd.
Milos, Alutruss, Harasco/Global/Admiral, zijn er die die ringen hebben.
Interal heeft 2 miniscule lijntjes lopen door het gat. En niet 2 van die dikke er boven. 

Maar net als Overdrive kan ik er natuurlijk enorm naast zitten  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus vanaf nu dan maar graag het volgende:
als we het zeker weten kunnen de details ook wat nauwkeuriger beschrijven, 
en ....
wat we niet zeker weten posten we dan maar in de lounge.

Want wie weet zitten we er allemaal wel 'enorm naast' 
en blijken we gewoon op Mars te zitten......
en heten die alu-vakwerk-dingen hier gewoon "mannetje".

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:wat we niet zeker weten posten we dan maar in de lounge.



Dan kan dit hele topic wel naar de lounge, want bij deze Rob & Nico klus is niets zeker![ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## rinus bakker

Sinds wanneer is er iets mis met het werk van Flop & Pipo?
Ga nou niet zeggen dat dit geen indrukwekkende klus van ESS is!

----------


## sss

is global truss, die hebben 2 grote ringen op de koppeling en zijn eurotruss compatibel. Heb de belastingtabellen even opgevraagd bij de Belgische importeur maar kan niet onmiddelijk iets uit zijne grote toverhoed trekken...

----------


## Overdrive

Jeej ik had het goed [^] :Wink: 

Tabbellen zijn om één of andere reden niet op de site te vinden hoewel er op elke pagina wel over een link naar de tabellen gesproken wordt  :Frown: 

http://www.stagetools.nl

----------


## rinus bakker

Gek,

ik was laatst bij Interal, en daar lagen ook trussen met twee grote ringen, 
en die maken ook truss die compatibel is met Eurotruss.
Dus nu zijn we nog geen stap verder.

Fabrikanten met belastingtabellen die niet vindbaar of aanklikbaar of twijfelachtig zijn:
niets van kopen. 
Je bent ALTIJD en VOLLEDIG zelf de l*l als er ooit wat mis zou gaan. 
Afgezien van die "visueel gehandicapten" van ESS die gewoon werken met ongewaardeerde harpen, 
wil je toch ook niet hijsen met takels zonder merk - of waarvan je niet weet wat eraan mag,
of met spots waarvan je niet weet wat voor licht er uit zal komen.....

Hoeveel mensen gebruiken er nou merkloze dimmers, spots, amps en speakers? 
(uitgezonderd dan natuurlijk onze fanatieke zelfbouw-collega's)

Wie heeft thuis een merkloze koelkast of TV?
Het wordt tijd voor de actie: "Op truss moet CE!"
(voor de kenners onder ons: CE betekent eigenlijk 'Chinese Export'!)  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> Het wordt tijd voor de actie: "Op truss moet CE!"



Op ELK goedje dat in Europa wordt verkocht moet toch een CE markering bevatten??

Greetz
Chris

----------


## Paul Klomp

Rinus,
wij bij Interal hebben inderdaad ringen door het koppelstuk lopen. Zoals Markje al zei, 2 miniscule door het pengat. 
Deze trussen hebben 2 grove ringen boven het pengat. Voor zover we weten Harasco en Tsjechisch materiaal die dat hebben.

Op onze website (www.interal.nl) zijn alle belastingtabellen en dergelijke te vinden. Verder ligt er op dit moment weer materiaal bij de TüV in Essen voor verdere keuring. Dit alles om een zo goed mogelijk product, dat aan alle eisen voldoet, op de markt te brengen.

En CE keur staat toch alleen op elektrisch gereedschap?

2 Overdrive, www.stagetools.nl is niet de officiele site van de fabrikant/importeur!! www.harasco.nl wel. Daar zijn ook certificaten te vinden.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dankjewel Paul,

ik heb weer wat geleerd vandaag..
sterker nog dit was het derde leer-moment van dit etmaal!
Ik zal er een archief van gaan bij moeten houden vrees ik. 
Wie doet wat met de ringen en waarom, hoe en wanneer....

Zijn er ook 1 rings en Adidas-trussen (= 3 ringen) naar jouw weten?
Hebben jullie ook nog zo'n soort ringen-verschil-code als Prolyte doet met X en H-koppelingen?

----------


## JustMe

Even reageren op het bericht van Raf van SSS... Het feit dat hij na opmerkingen over goedkopere prijzen "yep" DURFT te antwoorden.... Ik ga uit respect voor iedereen die ook maar iets met sound&light te maken heeft, en ook voor het welzijn van SSS (ik weet niet wie dit allemaal leest) de offertes die ik van SSS in mijn bezit heb niet bijvoegen, maar ik heb offertes in mijn bezit van de beide firma's, handelende over dezelfde fuiven, met ongeveer hetzelfde materiaal waarbij uit deze offertes blijkt dat ESS t.o.v. SSS zeker niet de goedkoopste is!  Vele SSS-contracten komen voort uit het feit dat de zaakvoerder in Diepenbeek les gaf op de KHLIM, en waren niet prijs-(noch kwatileits)gericht!  

Wat de technische realisatie van deze party betreft ben ik het er voor 100% mee eens dat dit absoluut niet door de beugel kan, toch zou ik erop willen wijzen dat verscheidene firma's die hier zo'n uitermate negatieve en destuctieve commentaar geven beter eerst eens in eigen boezem kijken!  Ik heb in Limburg verscheidene andere dingen gezien waarvan je haren uitvallen! Word het dan niet hoog tijd dat men in België regelmatiger veiligheidscontroles gaat uitvoeren op deze installaties??? Niet alleen voor de veiligheid van het feestpubliek, maar ook voor de veiligheid van de technici (of de mensen die daar soms voor moeten doorgaan)!

----------


## sss

Hoi Sven,
Effe klein berichtje van mij. Denk nie dat het hier de bedoeling is over prijzen te discusiëren...
Het is hier een rigging forum. Ma vindt wel dat ik uit 't standpunt van ingenieur, preventieadviseur niveau 1 (heb de diploma's thuis hangen  :Smile:  )  en mens met gezond verstand kan zeggen da dit stukje rigging nie door de beugel kon...

greetz,

Raf

----------


## R. den Ridder

hgalloa...de website stagetools.nl is een site van Lucas Bakker (LBverhuur), voormalig SEL, deze zijn voor zover ik weet een soort van subcontracto/hoofdverdeler van Harasco, materiaal schijnt hetzelfde te zijn als Admiral.

En dat de site geen veiligheidstabellen bevat is niet zo vreemd hoor, de kenners weten genoeg :-)

----------


## rinus bakker

Als het parket in Belgie dan eerst zaak gaat maken van het door een bedrijf/organisatie/firma in dienst hebben van een preventieadviseur - dan gaan jullie in het Zuiden ook de Nederlandse weg op. Bureacratie!

Het is in mijn ogen heel simpel: 
- werk je met stroom? 
dan moet je daarin aantoonbaar zijn opgeleid en/of 
vaktechnische literatuur van kunnen tonen, lezen en begrijpen.. 
(ik ben de laatste die zal verbieden dat autodidacten geen rechten meer hebben)
- werk je met vrachtwagens? dan moet je ....
- werk je met electronica? dan moet je ....
- werk je met geluid? dan moet je ....
- werk je met lastrafo's? dan
- werk je met licht? dan
- werk je met rigging? dan
- werk je met heftrucks?
- werk je met motorkettingzagen? 
- werk je met hoogwerkers? 
- werk je met lasers?
- werk je met rolsteigers?

En dan nu nog eens allemaal kijken Wie er Wat aantoonbaar kan maken?
en dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de inhoud of het niveau van die opleidingen.....
Maar als je nu mensen vraagt of ze ooit een manual bij een hoogwerker bekekeen hebben of de belastingtabel van hun truss? 
Dan durf ik wel aan dat het % dat met 'nee' antwoord, beduidend hoger ligt dan 'ja'.
En dan zeg ik het toch netjes. 

2 R.den Ridder:
ik ben geheel bijgepraat, en weet dus weer genoeg.  :Wink:

----------


## JustMe

Nog effe een berichtje ter rechtzetting... Niet dat ik ESS wil beschermen of goedpraten, want het lijkt nergens op wat ze momenteel bezig zijn, maar het ongeval waarover hierboven vermelding gemaakt wordt, gaat niet over ESS maar over de firma van Luc Meykens, indertijd gevestigd in St.-Truiden, nu aktief in Koersel-Beringen.
ESS was inderdaad voor dezelfde opdrachtgever een galabal bezig twee kilometer verderop...

Ik ben geen ESS-lover en volgens mij heeft Carlo inderdaad al hééél véél geluk gehad met zijn "bouwsels", maar we kunnen hun ook niet de fouten van anderen in hun schoenen schuiven hé! 

Nog een feit waar de waarheid geweld aangedaan wordt: Kenneth was zeker niet de operator op de befaamde fitlink-fuif, deze was eerder op de avond betrokken in een ongeval, waarna ik hem ben gaan ophalen en hij thuis op de zetel van ellende in slaap gevallen is...

Aan iedereen hier: Houd jullie op een forum alsjeblief aan de dingen die je WEET en begin hier niet de dingen die je DENKT TE WETEN te vertellen als waarheid!

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JustMe_
> 
> Nog effe een berichtje ter rechtzetting... Niet dat ik ESS wil beschermen of goedpraten, want het lijkt nergens op wat ze momenteel bezig zijn, maar het ongeval waarover hierboven vermelding gemaakt wordt, gaat niet over ESS maar over de firma van Luc Meykens, indertijd gevestigd in St.-Truiden, nu aktief in Koersel-Beringen.
> ESS was inderdaad voor dezelfde opdrachtgever een galabal bezig twee kilometer verderop...



*Als dit zo is, dan bied ik bij deze mijn welgemeende excuses aan!*
Mij en vele anderen is altijd VERTELD geweest dat het om een ESS-productie ging en dit zal bij veel mensen dus ook als 'waarheid' aanzien worden aangezien het van 1 bekende specifieke bron kwam binnen het Limburgse S&L wereldje.

Ik herinner het mij zelf wel nog (was er zelf niet aanwezig, gelukkig  :Wink: );heeft toen zelfs in de krant gestaan en is in de limburgse S&L wereld veel over gepraat geweest (met de vemelding van ESS als uitvoerend producent)

Blijkbaar dus compleet foute info wat de firmanaam betreft. Sorry, maar dit is buiten mijn wil om.
Iemand anders zijn fouten in hun schoenen schuiven, kan idd niet.
NOGMAALS MIJN EXCUSES MOEST BLIJKEN DAT IK ONBEWUST VERKEERDE INFO HEB GEGEVEN.

----------


## DJ RoP en LJ WouT

Ik heb oudejaar doorgebracht op een Danceparty voorzien van Licht & Geluid door, ja u raad het goed &gt;&gt;&gt; ESS[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]. Ik denk dat er iemand van de betreffende firma een bezoekje heeft gebracht op het forum want deze klus zag er deze keer wel behoorlijk verzorgd uit in tegenstellig tot wat hierboven te zien was. Toen ik na de productie aan één van de crew van ESS vroeg om welke firma het ging kreeg ik de wantrouwige vraag: "Waarom hoeft u dit te weten?". Misschien was er nog iemand daar die wat meer kan vertellen over deze productie.

groeten!

Wouter

----------


## rinus bakker

Nu hebben we wel een wat vreemde situatie:
eerst weten een aantal belgische vrienden wel wie die klus gedaan heeft 
- maar houden dat liever voor zich, om welke redenen dan ook.
vevolgens komt er iemand (Jan Janssen, newbie) met de link naar de firma-naam van ESS,
en niemand van de eerst zwijgende die daar dan van zegt: 
"nee hoor, dat bedrijf was het zeker niet, (want wij weten dat (die of die) het gebouwd heeft)".
Er heerst kennelijk instemming / overeenstemming dat het ESS geweest moet zijn.
En nu hebben we weer een newbie (JustMe) die zeker zegt te weten dat ESS het niet was, 
maar de company van Luc Meykens....
(Maar bleek er volgens axs (niet bepaald een newbie) wel een link (de productie werd aangekondigd als door ESS). 
Hoe zit het nou echt? 
Vanwaar de stilte van ESS als ze onterecht in het openbaar werden beschuldigd?
Tegen roddel is geen verweer, maar als ik mijn naam door het slijk zie gaan,
zou ik me wel verweren - en dan doe ik dat ook.
Nu blijft er - waar rook is is vuur. 
En als dat onterecht zou blijken, dan hoor ik dat graag. En dan biedt ik mijn verontschuldigingen aan.

De posting van *[u]DJ RoP en LJ Wout</u>* 
doet echter een andere sequentie van ontwikkelingen vermoeden.
Normaal ben je toch altijd trots als een pauw op de klussen die je doet...? 
Tenzij je het vermoeden hebt dat je aan (fundamentel) kritiek bloot kunt komen te staan.
Tenzij je wat te verbergen hebt...?

Maar of het nu ESS was, of Luc Meykens, of de hobby-company van de Kroonprins, 
of de 1e Brigade stoottroepen van de Paus zelf.
Die klus klopt van A-Y niet (misschien dat Z er dan nog met mee door kon).
En als er bedrijven wat van geleerd mogen hebben,
dan heeft dit topic uiteindelijk toch wel zin gehad.

Excuses aan eventueel onterecht beschuldigden 
- en dan Doubled Shame op de échte "daders", 
want ook al liggen die op het Kerkhof - en van die doden dan toch iets anders dan Goeds. 
Uiteindelijk is toch alles de schuld van - naar keuze:
Onze-Lieve-Heer, de Oerknal of de komeet van Chixulibub in Yucatan.

----------


## Poelmans

Justme: sorry als ik onterecht zeg dat kenneth de operator was. Ik ben eerder op de avond gaan kijken in de zaal (omdat de organisatie het toch zo sjiek vondt) om daarna zelf ergens anders te gaan draaien. Heb ik daar toch wel zeer duidelijk kenneth zien rondhuppelen...
Wat er daarna gebeurd is weet ik niet  :Wink: , maar ik veronderstelde dattie waarschijnlijk dan wel het licht zou doen

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik zit niet echt in de betroffen regio, 
maar het moet toch niet zo moeilijk zijn om de juiste gang van zaken alsnog te traceren.
Toen ik dacht dat zo terug te kunnen vinden in een fotogallery of een klussen-referentielijst
bleken die op de website van ESS zo goed als te ontbreken, 
want ik een (niet alledaagse) abberatie vind, zeker binnen de betreffende fuiven-sector. 
Van de Luc Meykens company had ik nog nooit gehoord, 
weet er ook verder niets van, maar allicht kan JustMe ons daarin verder helpen. 
Als die vaker het soort van prutswerk hebben geleverd als nu in dit topic ter discussie staat zullen de fotogallery's op hun site (ook?) vast wel zijn opgekuisd.
Maar als ze er daarmee ook wat van geleerd hebben ... 
voila, dan is dit topic niet geheel zinloos (geweest).

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Van de Luc Meykens company



het bedrijf heet ml  en heb er dit weekend nog voor gewerkt. De vaste lichtman die daar werkt wandeld hier ook op het forum rond...

Maar ik durf niet zeggen dat daar onveilig wordt gewerkt....

mvg
ronny

----------


## Poelmans

dat zou er nog aan mankeren... Zelfs een ezel stoot zich geen 2 keer aan dezelfde steen. Enkel spijtig dat daar eerst mensen voor moesten gewond raken...

----------


## rinus bakker

En heeft ML al trots de pics van die Fitlink-klus op zijn website staan?

----------


## tomv

> citaat:En heeft ML al trots de pics van die Fitlink-klus op zijn website staan?



Ik geloof dat er een misverstand is.
Deze klus in de fitlink is wel degelijk door ESS uitgevoerd.
Waar de naam ML opduikt is ivm een ongeval met 30 gewonden waar eerder melding van werd gemaakt dat ESS dit gedaan zou hebben.

----------


## rinus bakker

Oh shit,
dan haal ik nu dus 2 dingen door elkaar. Verkeerd begrepen. Mijn fout!
Herstel, en dan had mijn opmerking dus moeten zijn:

"En heeft ESS al trots de pics van die Fitlink-klus op zijn website staan?"
Rinus

----------


## Roland

Denk dat welk bedrijf dit dan ook geweest mag zijn, alle materiaal die enige verwijzing naar Fitlink heeft vernietigd. :Big Grin: 


Laten we hopen dat deze mensen hier iets van geleerd hebben en het dus nooit meer op deze manier zal voorkomen.

----------


## lightj.

en zegge dat ze goed weten de de takelpuntte ongeveer vijf meter uiteen hangen in de fitling. 
dus ze hadden het kunne voorzien dat er op een juiste manier getakeld werd.

----------


## Poelmans

Het laatste wa ik ervan gehoord heb is dat ze in het LTV bij nieuwjaar knal hetzelfde gehangen hebben. En er zou iemand komen keuren zijn en het is goedgekeurd geraakt?

Maar ik zeg het: wa ik heb horen zeggen

----------


## lightj.

maja wie is daar komen keuren.
de brandweer zeker 
die weten nog nie eens waar ze op moette letten.
dat zeggen ze zelf.
en de rede hiervoor is dat ze er zelf weining mee in aanraking komen.
en wie is er eigenlijk bevoegd om zoiets te keuren in belgie

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lightj._
> 
> 
> en wie is er eigenlijk bevoegd om zoiets te keuren in belgie



De brandweer dus (die in de meeste gevallen idd niet weet wat te doen), maar evengoed AIB-vincotte, en dacht opleidingscentra's als DESCON ook.

----------


## ronny

pfff de brandweer is zogezegd bevoegt daarvoor, maar weet van niks.

rinus, handel?? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:        ze moeten het toch ooit ergens van gaan leren, want zo schiet het ook niet op.   Stel dat het gekeurd geweest is en goed bevonden is. Er gebeurt toch iets en er vallen gewonden/doden...    Wie is dan de pineut?

mvg
ronny

----------


## rinus bakker

De belastingbetaler 
- 
want die is altijd de pineut als er op overheidsniveau iets niet goed werkt!

FF zonder dollen, 
het is te grijs voor woorden dat de brandweer de hijsveiligheid moet beoordelen.
Ik waag me ook niet aan de beoordeling van brandveiligheid.
Maar met dat keuren.... wat bedoelen we ermee? 
Keurt de brandweer ook echt wel op hijsveiligheid, of electrische veiligheid, of puur en alleen op brand.
Tenslotte vraag je de KEMA of het LiftInstituut ook niet om de voedselveiligheid te controleren, 
of de Keuringsdienst voor Waren om de APK aan je auto te doen.
Met "keuren" moet altijd wel duidelijk zijn wat en hoe er gekeurd wordt!

----------


## G-LiTe

Heren, heren,

Bij mijn weten komt de brandweer in Belgie enkel uitspraken doen over de 'Brandveiligheid' van het geheel. Kortom je mag waarschijnlijk in hun ogen totaal overbelaste trussen ophangen met zelf geregen steels, allemaal ok, maar als er een brandbaar vilt aan ophangt zou je het wel eens kunnen vergeten.

Ik ben reeds 13 actief in deze sector en in heel die tijd 'slechts' enkele keren 'instanties' geweten die iets kwamen 'keuren' of 'nakijken' ivm. de rigging.

Een vaste stek waar het wel gebeurt is de Heyzel Expo paleizen in Brussel, waar je wel eens iemand kunt langskrijgen die met een rekenmachine even snel je puntlasten komt dubbelchecken. Nu sommige van die individuen hun rekenmethodes zijn erg kort door de bocht.

En dan eens enkele keren waar een keuringsinstantie zoals AIB kwam keuren in opdracht van een of andere verzekeringsmaatschappij.

Ik heb in diezelfde periode al meermaals tot wanhopens toe discussie gehad met de brandweer over de plaatsing van flights en statieven, dit laatste heeft dan helemaal nix met rigging te maken maar meer met het 'belemmeren van vluchtwegen'.

G-LiTe

----------


## Kevin_DM

Tsja, heb hier laatst nog brandweer op bezoek gehad op klusje. 
Cirkel van 8m, 8 moving headjes in en dat was het. Cirkel opgehangen met 4  steels van 1 ton, maar volgens de brandweer hun berekeningen moesten d'r 8 steels aan. Dan toch maar gedaan, maar sloeg absoluut nergens op.

----------


## lightj.

dat slaat mss nergens op ja zeker als je er maar 8 movinghaedjes in hebt hangen ma soms is het wel beter om een paar punten extra aan te pikken om het gewicht beter teverdelen.
ma het is zoals g-lite zegd hier in belgie zie je zelden of nooits iemand van de keuring die komt kijken of het wel volgens de morn is gebeurd. en als je een keuring hebt is het meestal een vielighiedschef van het bedrijf waar je voor bezig zijt.
(enkel bij bedrijfsfeesten dan wel te verstaan)
en op fuiven en modeshows enz... heb ik nog nooits gene gezien.
daarmee dat ik het vroeg wie er hier eigenlijk bevoegt voor was.

----------


## TheBoxx

hallo iedereen. 

ik zag de reacties van iedereen en dacht zal eens ff reageren 
ik ben namelijk lichttechnieker ook bij een belgisch limburgse firma. maar niet bij deze vernoemde firma. Deze firma heeft op dit gebied eigenlijk wel een naam, want het is een firma die nie echt met proffesionele werknemers werkt. 
en ook nie echt met het proffesionele materiaal. 

nu ik deze foto's zag was ik wel redelijk geschrokken wist nie dat het zo erg was. 
ik zit ook regelmatig in de fitlink licht en geluid te doen. en kan altijd wel eens navragen wat het draagcapaciteit is van de constructie. 

maar hopelijk scheren jullie nie alle belgisch limburgse firma's over dezelfde kam. want er zijn wel firma die de veiligheidsnormen probeert na te leven.

----------


## tomv

Ik was daarnet de foto's nog eens aan het bekijken, en mijn oog viel op deze 2:




Als wij gebruik maken van handtakels dan overbruggen wij de takel altijd. We slaan een steel aan de truss en zo naar het punt waar de takel ingehaakt is.
En nu gewoon de takel even stukje laten zakken zodat er een kleine voorspanning op die steel zit. (de extra kracht die vrij zou komen bij losschieten van takel wordt zo zo klein mogelijk gehouden)

Dat doen ze hier ook niet.

Is dat eigenlijk verplicht?? (vroeg mij dat gewoon af, want ik ken weinig bedrijven hier in de buurt die dat doen [V])

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo tomv,
wat jij beschrijft noem ik gewoon een safety (of ook wel 'secundary').
Maar dat hoeft niet als je minder dan de helft van de nominale last hijst:
dus max. 250kg aan een 500kg handtakel = geen safety nodig!
Althans dat is de interpretatie van MachineRichtlijn en Theater-hijsregels in veel EU landen
en die in Nederland in de NPR 8020-10 is vastgelegd.
Hoewel je bij deze fotos natuurlijk door dat schuin hijsen zeker meer kracht op je takelketting zou krijgen 
dan het gewicht dat je vertikaal zou hijsen.

----------


## Poelmans

ik denk dat geen enkele kleinere verhuurfirma, hoe professioneel ook dit doet... Wel zie je dit bij groter firmas zoals flashlight, maar op een lokale fuif heb ik nog nooit een overbrugde takel gezien

----------


## tomv

Dan mag je bij ons komen kijken. Handtakel wordt altijd overbrugd.
Heb het er nog met baas over gehad. Als je dat niet doet, en dan moet het eens gebeuren ivm die max last (waarvoor dank Rinus) dan wordt het ook niet gedaan. 

Idem safetys rond sixbarren. In principe is dat onnodig. (zijn hier zelfs bedrijven die de C-haken nog niet aandraaien, kwestie "er is nog nooit niks omhoog gevallen" [xx(])
Maar als je dit nooit doet, dan zal dat ook niet gebeuren wanneer het nodig is. Terwijl dat heel simpel op te lossen is, gewoon altijd en overal safety rondom [^]

----------


## rinus bakker

Zo lang je niet meer dan 500kg aan een 1 tonner hangt hoeft dat ook niet 
- alleen de Duitse BGV-C1 eist een dubbele rem, of een overbrugging van de slipkoppeling.
Verder is een verdubbelde Vf ('gebruikscoefficient') voldoende in de MachineRichtlijn 
en de afgeleiden daarvan in de meest EU-landen voor hijsen boven personen.
Maar hang je bijv. 850kg aan een 1 tonner dan is een safety absoluut onontkoombaar!

----------


## MARC@community

Ik ben laatst voor mijn job (ik werk voor de officiële Belgische invoerder van onderanderen Global Truss) bij ESS geweest, en kan bevestigen dat zij met GLOBAL TRUSS F34 werken.  Decoratief gebruiken ze podiumelementen met daarop traanplaat.

De belastingstabellen van de F34 zijn terug te vinden op de website www.globaltruss.nl het gaat hier om de gewone versie.

[img]c:/belasting F34.jpg[/img]

Binnenkort komt er ook een heavy duty versie beschikbaar, waarbij de wanddikte 3 mm is in plaats van 2 mm zoals het nu het geval is.

greetings

Marc

----------


## ralph

wtf is "decoratief gebruik?
Als je iets neerzet om naar te klijken, decoratief gebruik

Hang je hetzelfde decor op boven mensen, ook decoratief, andere omstandigheden, van te voren nadenken en documenteren dat je aan de veiligheid hebt gedacht, 

Hang je hetzelfde decortje op in ee n hal en laat je er een dj zn kunsten op vertonen...vergeet je verhaal over decor....
Het blijft decoratief, en nu?

----------


## MARC@community

je moet de traanplaat ergens op bevestigen, lijkt me onlogisch dat enkel een traanplaat onderaan in de truss ligt, dat heeft geen stevigheid om het gewicht van die dj en de discobar te dragen.


ik kan enkel meedelen wat ik in het magazijn gezien heb [8D]

----------


## ralph

Wellicht leerzaam voor jouw klant om hem in contact te brengen met dit forum onderwerp?

Ik kan alleen maar afgaan op de foto's en wat ik daarop zie , daar wordt ik niet vrolijk van.
Er gaat hier behoorlijk wat mis in de basis van het ophangen van trussen.
Wat dat betreft bijzonder leerzaam vol;gens mij voor de mensen die dit prutswerk hebben afgeleverd.

Uit commercieel oogpunt is het wellicht in eerste instantie leuk om met enige regelmaat nieuwe trussen af te leveren omdat de vorige krom/stuk zijn. Maar dat lijkt me niet echt de juiste manier van bezig zijn met je professie!

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MARC@community_
> 
> lijkt me onlogisch dat enkel een traanplaat onderaan in de truss ligt, dat heeft geen stevigheid om het gewicht van die dj en de discobar te dragen.



Bij de metaalboer kan je anders ook traanplaat van 8mm dik krijgen hoor... lijkt me sterk dat je daar doorheen zakt als dj.. (wel loeizwaar trouwens... dus dat brengt jullie misschien op een volgend discussiepunt)

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar er is al een aanname gedaan voor 2mm tranenplaat op 10mm multiplex = ook zwaar!
Maar toch wel frappant dat er vrijwel niemand in staat is dat lijstje met gewichten ook verder aan te vullen / corrigeren.
Juist die D-Bar is kwa samenstelling en gewicht nog een grote onzekere factor.

----------


## Paul Klomp

Hoi Rinus,

even reageren op je opmerking van 24-12 (beter laat dan nooit!!)

Zover ik weet zijn er geen 1-rings (behalve Prolyte en Eurotruss, maar dat is meer een band dan een ring, bovendien met naam erin, maar dat hoef ik jou natuurlijk niet uit te leggen) 
en 3-rings "adidas" trussen! 
In tegenstelling tot bijv. Prolyte hebben wij het onderscheidt in de wanddikte zitten in de buisdiameter 50 x 2 mm en 48 x 3 mm. Daarin zien wij(en voelen we het natuurlijk ook) het verschil.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Paul 

Nou dat van die meervoudige ringen is voorlopig wel duidelijk

maar die laatste opmerkinsg snap ik niet helemaal:
van Prolyte weet ik dat ze werken met 
51x2mm buis (X-types truss) 
en
48x3mm buis (H-types truss)
(en dan hebben ze ook nog 50x4mm = 'S-buis')

Het verschil tussen jullie truss en die van hun zit dus in 
de 50 of 51mm buis met de 2mm dunne wand....

----------


## Paul Klomp

Ja Rinus dat klopt.

Wij gebruiken de Ø 50 x 2 buis ipv de Ø 51 x 2. 
En wij zien zo het verschil bij een truss of het dik- of dunwandig is. Maar ja, daarvoor maken we het spul natuurlijk ook al de nodige jaren  :Wink: 

Onze nieuwe heavy duty serie de P36 wordt ook in 50 x 4 buis uitgevoerd. 
Voor meer info zie t.z.t. www.interal.nl

----------


## ralph

over gewicht van de dj equipment...
Op de foto's is bijzonder slecht te zien wat er aanwezig was.

Waar we zeker van zijn:
Mixer, draaitafels en cd spelers.
voorraadje vinyl en cds van de dj
monitor geluid...

grote vraagtekens:
Hoeveel draaitafels?
Meestal worden draaitafels op zulke feesten voorzien van een dikke stoeptegel, anti resonatieframe. Allemaal zware shit!
Aantal cd spelers?
Voorraad vinyl? platenkoffertje wat ik op de foto's zie heb ik ook gehad...woog vol minstens 20kg. Dan hebben we het nog maar over 1 koffertje...

Staat er nog meer dj gear? een submixer? een effectenbak?
Ik zie naast die traanplaat afwerking een aantal flightcases staan waar dj gear opstaat, gewicht: onbekend.

We kunnen natuurlijk wel een "minimum gewicht" vaststellen...
1x mixer, geschat gewicht: 10kg
2x draaitafel, incl frame of tegels, geschat gewicht 80kg
2x cd speler, geschat gewicht 15 kg
vinyl voor 2 uur ( voor een dj met naam redelijk normale duur van een set), geschat gewicht 25 kg

Monitor geluid waag ik me niet aan, kisten ook niet.

----------


## moderator

reactie van Justme verwijderd, geen flames!

----------


## LichtNichtje

even off topic, maar modje, jij bent toch van Nederland, en dan naar een studentenfuifje in Fitlink komen?? of foto's ergens anders gezien...??

Trouwens, die mensen zijn niet aan hun "proefstuk" toe...

edit door mod: Modje is overal [:0]

----------


## Danny

Als men een Viciney electro takel van 500 Kg gebruikt, wat kan deze ketting dan takelen. Wat is de veiligheidsmarge op deze ketting?
En is dit hetzelfde voor een electro takel van Verlinde?
En hoe zit dit met handtakels van gelijk welk merk?


Danny

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Als een takel, ongeacht merk of wijze van aandrijving, een opgegeven WLL heeft van 500 kg, mag je er bij gebruik boven personen 250 kg aan hangen. Veiligheidsfactoren zijn vastgelegd en gelden dus voor elke takel als minimumeis.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Danny,
lees de Europese Machine Richtlijn. Die geldt voor alles wat binnen Europa verkocht wordt
Daarin staat voor stalen kettingwerk-onderdelen tenminste Vf=4, 
en lees de DIN-(en vele andere normen hiervoor), en daarin staat voor takelketting tenminste Vf=5.
En of het nou Verlinde, Mastahatchi, GIS, CM of Yamakotatsu is, ze moeten hier allemaal aan voldoen, en dan mogen er zich ook nog eens géén personen in het "bedreigde gebied" ophouden.

----------


## bibster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> en dan mogen er zich ook nog eens géén personen in het "bedreigde gebied" ophouden.



Dat is:  "Gevaarlijke zone"  en dan wordt het een "blootgestelde persoon"  (Artikel 1.1.1, blz. 9 'RICHTLIJN 98/37/EG VAN HET EUROPEES PARLEMENT EN DE RAAD ')

Zie: http://europa.eu.int/eur-lex/pri/nl/...nl00010046.pdf  mocht dat de goeje weze...  :Big Grin: 
(Kun je dat beamen, Rinus, dat dat de goede is?)

Paul

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat is de goeie.. zeker weten.
Zoek dan ook nog even verder tot je
89/391/EEG
89/654/EEG 
&
89/655/EEG 
(handelend over de arbeidsplaats en arbeidsmiddelen) gevonden hebt

en sorry hoor 
ik ben geen jurist die al die preciese termen voor die begrippen uit zijn hoofd weet,

zeker omdat ik bij "blootgestelde persoon" 
de meest fantastische (Adriana Skleranikova) 
èn 
de meest weerzinwekkende (Emanuel Sjorband of Pa Tokkie) 
associaties kan krijgen,
en die hebben allebei helemaal niks-noppes-nakko met Arbo te maken....  :Big Grin:

----------


## bibster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Dat is de goeie.. zeker weten.



 goh... en rap gevonden... nu die anderen nog even... Misschien een idee om ze eens allemaal (= relevant c.q. interessant om door ons gelezen te worden) te verzamelen op 1 servertje... ideetje.... (Iemand een lijstje?)




> citaat:
> en sorry hoor 
> ik ben geen jurist die al die preciese termen voor die begrippen uit zijn hoofd weet,



Dat was geen beschuldiging hoor, maar meer om de link te rechtvaardigen (Zie bovenstaand idee)




> citaat:
> zeker omdat ik bij "blootgestelde persoon" 
> de meest fantastische (Adriana Skleranikova) 
> èn 
> de meest weerzinwekkende (Emanuel Sjorband of Pa Tokkie) 
> associaties kan krijgen,
> en die hebben allebei helemaal niks-noppes-nakko met Arbo te maken....



voor die laatsten moet je de tekst van bovenstaande paragraaf even omkeren: de zone wordt dan 'blootgestelde zone'  en de persoon 'gevaarlijk persoon'... maar dit natuurlijk geheel terzijde  :Big Grin: 

Paul

----------


## rinus bakker

We hebben al de wereld aan bureaucratie met allemaal van die servertjes.
En via de EurLex-site is alles te vinden, 
of je ramt die Richtlijn-nummers maar eens in Google en dan wordt je volgens mij leip van de hits.

----------


## tuurKE

Ik heb me de eens de tijd genomen om dit topic helemaal te lezen. Maar merk hier weer dat als er een beetje geld mee gemoeid is er regelmatig grote risico's genomen worden. en dat is nie alleen in Nederland, maar hier in België gebeurt het ook meer dan gezond is!!!!!!

Tuur

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoe bedoel je 'een beetje geld'? 
9 van de 10 keer kan iets zeker veiliger zonder dat het een Euro meer kost.
of veel veiliger voor een paar Euro's meer.
Deze mafketels hadden met een paar simpele bridles IDD wat minder hijshoogte gehad, 
maar wel degelijk een veiliger ophanging, geen loshangende ketingen meer, enz.
En met iets meer geld voor de takels (4 x 1 ton ipv 4 x 0,5 ton) een nog grotere veiligheid voor DJ en mensen op de vloer.
Maar heel vaak is het bedrag dat voor de extra veiligheid wordt uitgetrokken,
precies 0 Euro, omdat met gewoon helemaal niet weet wat 'veilig' is.

----------


## tuurKE

moet je weer gelijk geven! 
Maar ff een vraagje, als je met bridles gaat werken of zoals hier op de foto's te zijn is, onder 45°takelen, krijg je dan geen niet te verwaarlozen zijdelingse krachten op je dakspanten. en voor belastingen recht naar onder zijn deze spanten enigzins berkend (sneeuwlasten, regenwater) maar op zijdelingse belastingen is dat toch weer een heel deel minder. Of ben ik hierin mis??

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar 
als je de last weet (probleem 1) 
en 
je kent de bridles (probleem 2)
dan kun je 
die Horizontale en Vertikale krachten eenvoudig bepalen (probleem 3).
Of dacht je dat er bij die schuine reeptrek geen horizontale krachten op de spanten kwamen.

Maar als je dat ook niet allemaal niet weet (of niet wilt weten) heb je ook geen problemen.
Zalig zijn de zimpelen van ziel.

----------


## tuurKE

da begrijp ik wel, moet je schuine kracht verdelen in een horizontale en vertikale kracht. maar hoeveel dakconstructie zijn berekend op grote horizontale krachten? Dan moet je je bridles zolang gaan nemen dat je bijna goon hoogte meer overhebt, toch in dit geval. Je moet toch op zijn minst zorgen dat je vertikale kracht groter is dan je horizontale kracht.

----------


## Kevin_DM

Zoals het nu hangt, dus zonder de bridles, heb je deze horizontale krachten ook hoor, en nog een pak meer dan met bridles (aangezien de ophanging met bridle gebeurt aan 2 balken, nu aan één).
En, als de dakspanten het niet aankunnen, moet je:
- of truss gaan hangen tussen de dakspanten, en hieraan de verdere rigs doen
of
- het hele plan gewoon afblazen, en dingen doen die wel haalbaar zijn...

----------


## Poelmans

horizontaal kan de constructie ook wel wat aan, maar niet zo heel veel: als het stormt kan er soms ook een grote horizontale belasting op je staalbouw komen. Daarom heeft men het over 'windkruisen'...
Maar met schuine reeptrek zet je hier idd krachten op die niet meer verantwoord zijn :s

Trouwens, volgende was ik bijna vergeten: Die DJ dat er toen moest draaien heb ik daar toen over aangesproken, en hij de baas van ESS. Weet ge wat de baas van ESS hem zei?




> citaat: Jama das schuin getakeld omdat zo de discobar stabieler wordt. Anders schommelt ze heen en weer. En het gewicht is laag genoeg zodat de takels het aan kunnen



Mja... Dat krijg je als een simpele elektrieker licht en geluid begint te verhuren  :Big Grin:

----------


## tuurKE

hey kevin, ik weet ook wel dat als je bridles gebruikt je de gewichten (krachten) beter verdeelt. 
De manier waarop het nu hangt is nie alleen gevaarlijk, tis ook nog eens ontzettend moeilijk om te takelen, ketting zet zich regelmatig vast en zo.
Hier is gewoon nie over nagedacht, alleen maar geprobeert iets indrukwekkends op te hangen.
Ze hebben gewoon geluk gehad dat alles is blijven hangen.

Tuur

----------


## ronny

met de constructie die daar hing hadden ze geen brydles moeten hangen. gewoon die Constructie met een paar meterstukjes langer maken en je takelpunt kwam meteen mooi (loodrecht) onder de balk te hangen.

Zo hebben wij het ook een hele tijd trug gedaan daar. Gewoon even nagedacht op voorhand....

En ja die opmerking van de baas van ess: 

 :Frown:  :Frown: [V][V] :Frown:  :Frown: [} :Smile: ][} :Smile: ][:0][:0][B)][B)][V][V][B)][B)][B)][B)]


mvg
ronny

----------


## rinus bakker

hallo ronny,
helemaal eens met jouw opmerking over de truss-stukjes,
.... maar de DJ haafte last van "pleinvrees", 
en hij is bang dat zijn booth verdwaalt op die vergrote ondergrond.
een hij wil niet zo schommelen, want dan worden zijn CD's misselijk enz enz enz

en die baas van ESS gokt gewoon op een vertraagde confrontatie met het parket.
Maar "time is not on his side" 
(tenzij hij al 84 is, want geestelijk stamt zijn instelling wel van voor WO II!)

----------


## moderator

reactie van Blackspire verwijderde: flames zijn niet toegestaan, we hebben het hier over het riggingwerk, zoals getoond op de foto's.

----------


## spyder

tja , ik heb daar gewerkt en ben wel blij dat ik daar weg ben 
veiligheid 0,0 werkte daar omdat ik nergens anders iets vond voor geld te verdienen !
kisten met kabelzooi van +150kg met 2 man 1m omhoog tillen de camion in !
rigging ... Tja ... hebben ooit een constructie gehad die viel 
ooit eentje waarbij de par's iets boven hoofdhoogte waren ...
schandalig gewoon

ochja , laat ze doen ! hebben al veel probs gehad eigenlijk , en qualiteitsmateriaal kennen ze niet ... Dap ... Showtek is nu in daar omdat het goedkoop is 

dat ze de constructie late zakke terwijl er mensen onder staan :| wtf man , wist wel dat die kerels gek waren maar zo gek :|

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo spyder,

ik hoop dat je nadat je geleerd hebt hoe het niet moet,
je nu zult bekwamen in hoe het wel moet en dat dan weer op anderen zult overdragen.

ooit is ook de slavernij afgeschaft..
al zou je voor deze mafketels wel een nuttige vorm van dwangarbeid kunnen verzinnen.

----------


## spyder

heb daarna niet meer in licht geluid gewerkt !
wil het wel doen maar wil ook niet zoals daar werken !

ik beperk me nu tot in car entertainment en thuis beetje klossen  :Wink:

----------


## ronny

in welke periode heb jij daar dan gewerkt?   ess had vroeger anders wel beter materiaal. rcf geluid en dergelijke. het is met uitverkoop allemaal eens verkocht geweest en dan beginnen ze trug opnieuw met dap, showtec en dergelijk...

die strategie snap ik niet helemaal...??

mvg
ronny

----------


## Poelmans

mja das juist... Kerel was van zin om te stoppen maar dan toch weer niet ofzo? Maar RCF speakers kan je ook onveilig stacken hoor!

----------


## Blackspire

paar keer al meegemaakt bij de manne van ess dat de toppen van de bassen afvielen.  Tmoest maar eens op iemand vallen...

----------


## rinus bakker

Heren heren,

Zo langzamerhand moesten we maar stoppen met er hier een 
*"algemeen onveiligheids-topic van de anderen"*  van te maken. 
Het ging hier over 'vreemde' rigging en dan met name die op die Fitlink - klus.
Verdere off-topics worden vanaf nu geweerd!
En er staan nog steeds een aantal vragen open 
over de gewichten van die "space-shuttle-truss"...

----------


## NiTRO

Dan toch nog even terug naar onze home entertainer spyder, het gaat er niet om welk merk materiaal je gebruikt het gaat erom dat je het juiste spul voor de juiste toepassing gebruikt! Als hierboven gezegd, ook RCF is gevaarlijk te stekken!

met vriendelijke grtzzzzz
ERC

----------


## rinus bakker

En omdat we met PA-'stacken' nu echt de 'rigging' als topic verlaten,
is de volgende opmerking daarover automatisch de reden voor het slotje.

----------


## Gast1401081

blijft het feit dat deze foto's mooi te gebruiken zijn als Oeps-boek vulling, 

ook nieuwe klanten zijn hier mooi mee te vertellen hoe het niet moet, alhoewel hier in Enschede de gemeente er ook wat van kan. Bij de volgende keer neem ik wel fotoos...

Heeft iemand dit topic al eens gemaild aan de veroorzaker van dit drama ? (met leesbevestiging graag?)

----------


## Poelmans

als je daarmee de baas van ESS bedoelt? die heeft weet van dit topic hoor: het nieuws dat hier een hele discutie aan de gang is heeft de hele verhuurwereld in belgisch limburg op zenne kop gezet  :Wink:  Maar tot dusver blijft die beweren dat alles veilig en ingecalculeerd was.

----------


## Gast1401081

dan is-sie gek, dom, of levensgevaarlijk.

a de steels kunnen in de ton, talurit mag zo niet geklemd worden.
b de spanten kunnen opnieuw gericht worden, zijn waarschijnlijk zo krom als een hoepel
c degene die aan de restketting van de takel gaat schommelen moet een zelfde schop onder zijn staartbotje als degene die die ketting laat slingeren.
d dat dj-meubel is een samenbouwsel van apparaten, en moet daarop gekeurd worden.

nog afgezien van die hoepels, etc 

Als-ie zo zeker weet dat-tie een goeie klus gedaan heeft laat m dat dan maar komen uitleggen, met berekeningen graag. 

kunnen zo op ene pdf-je op de site ergens...

----------


## spyder

denk niet dat die kerel dat hier volgt aangezien hij niet echt veel van pc's kent , laat staan internet ...

maar limburg in rep en roer ??
heb er nog niets over gezien of gelezen eigenlijk ...

ze trekken zich dat hier niet aan hoor ...

----------


## Poelmans

in rep en roer,bij wijze van spreken.

Er is toch heel wat over gepraat en gelachen door bedrijven die in de zelfde streken zitten

----------


## Sven777

> in rep en roer,bij wijze van spreken.
> 
> Er is toch heel wat over gepraat en gelachen door bedrijven die in de zelfde streken zitten



Nu bijna 10 jaar later bestaat die firma nog en doen ze nog steeds gelijk ze ervoor doen.
Ondertussen is Carlo Bammens al 4 keer verhuisd, heeft zijn materiaal al 2 keer verkocht en heeft zelfs een partnership gehad met een andere firma (waar hij ondertussen ook al buitengegooid werd omwille van...).
Onkruid vergaat niet zeggen ze, ESS en Carlo Bammens zijn nog erger dan onkruid !
Het feit dat dit allemaal kan in België is niet te begrijpen, maar nu 10 jaar later kan ik (ex werknemer) wel benadrukken dat Carlo Bammens pionier was in smodderen.  Nu doet half Limburg hem na.
Alleen de firma's die op hetzelfde moment gestart zijn, en waarvan hier onder nick-names commentaren terug te vinden zijn hebben het gemaakt !

----------

